Ask HN: What jobs do you think will be created and/or disappear post Covid 19? - someguy12321
======
bryanrasmussen
I don't know that it will create or destroy any jobs, and if it does I suppose
those would be very few. But I suppose it will cause an increase in personal
shopper type jobs, and maybe that increase will stick around.

If you are a person that is really good at controlling how often they touch
their face, and have a lifetime habit of strenuously following good hygiene
procedures when in public to minimize chance of infection (there are people
who have better hygiene than others, probably partially due to better body
self-awareness) you might also make a good shopper for people who can't go
out.

------
aiscapehumanity
I think covid crisis itself is more of an accelerator than a 'changer'. Much
to soon to have a definitive answer on what it will directly change, but where
we are is with pressures from about 5 years out starting to stack suddenly on
us now, market instability in certain sectors, etc. The stubbornness to hold
onto norms and habits is a real pain as well.

------
soonnow
I don't think jobs will disappear or be created, because of covid-19. I do see
a few shifts though. There is a trend towards isolation on a macro and micro
level. So it is clear that the US of 2020 is moving in a isolationist
direction. I mean it was one of the reasons why Trump was voted in by a large
percentage of Americans. Other countries too, focus on the inside and not on
the outside. Look at the countries of the European Union. Borders went up,
each country cared only about itself. But also on a smaller scale, the trend
towards work from home, quarantine projects is some form of isolation (quite
literally for a lot of people). I don't think this will go away after a
vaccine is found. So jobs that can see an uptick is everything remote. Maybe a
remote worker manager job will emerge. Support for remote workers. Deliveries
and home office suppliers. Second move is going to see a constriction of
spending. At some point there will be less money to go around. This is
probably not going to affect real luxury too much. Lamborghini salesmen will
be ok, I think. But the affordable luxury segment is gonna suffer. I mean
basically all luxury brands sold in a mall. So Tiffanies, or Bulgari sales
person will be hit hard.

